# Effects Of Smoking Cigarettes



## daniel craig (4/2/18)

Found this video showing the effects of 500 cigarettes on cotton wool. It's really shocking to see what happens to our lungs after years of smoking. //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a775f29314d2/VID-20180204-WA0001.mp4

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

And I promise you I smoked waaaaaaaaaay more than 500 cigarettes before finding vaping!!!

I can only imagine what my insides must have looked like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## 87hunter (4/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> And I promise you I smoked waaaaaaaaaay more than 500 cigarettes before finding vaping!!!
> 
> I can only imagine what my insides must have looked like.


I had a big downhill mountainbiking accident and had me sternum x-rayed when I was on maybe 120 a week. My lungs looked terrible, they looked like tree roots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

87hunter said:


> I had a big downhill mountainbiking accident and had me sternum x-rayed when I was on maybe 120 a week. My lungs looked terrible, they looked like tree roots


I shudder if they would have looked inside me. 

I was doing 60 camel filters a day. 

Then we’d go drinking and that would increase even more. 

Too gross.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

Ditto here, 60 at least a day, beer sessions excluded. Had a lung capacity test last week, and didnt do to bad, within 2 -5% of average, but my lungs are way older then the rest of me based on the test. Shudder to think what the outcome would have been prior to me giving up and starting to vape. At least I could blow for them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/2/18)

60 cigarettes a day !!! How do u even get time to smoke that many. I used to smoke not more than 10 a day. Some days if i went over 12 and I used to feel my lungs burning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> 60 cigarettes a day !!! How do u even get time to smoke that many. I used to smoke not more than 10 a day. Some days if i went over 12 and I used to feel my lungs burning.


33 years of practice,  15 on the way to work in the car and the same on the way home. The other 20 - 30 I found a way to get through, usually by chain smoking 2 or 3 after another while walking between buildings! Not recommended for anyone, and pure stupidity on my side for too long. The fact that my days started at 4:30 in the mornings and usually only ended at 11:00 pm also did not do me any favours and assisted with the end tally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

Frightening, isn't it? I used to smoke 30 day. About a year after giving up I had an op and the surgeon said I didn't have "smoker's lungs". Had my lungs rejuvenated themselves after a year, or was I just lucky?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Frightening, isn't it? I used to smoke 30 day. About a year after giving up I had an op and the surgeon said I didn't have "smoker's lungs". Had my lungs rejuvenated themselves after a year, or was I just lucky?



You are like the real life "Charlie Harper"
After years of drinking he finds out that his liver is still intact

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Frightening, isn't it? I used to smoke 30 day. About a year after giving up I had an op and the surgeon said I didn't have "smoker's lungs". Had my lungs rejuvenated themselves after a year, or was I just lucky?


Imho you are very lucky, but I think some healing took place as well. Nearly all of the vapers I have spoken to say that after about a year the could see a marked difference in their lung health. Hoping I will see the same, but even if it is just that there is no more damage going further I am already in a better place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Imho you are very lucky, but I think some healing took place as well. Nearly all of the vapers I have spoken to say that after about a year the could see a marked difference in their lung health. Hoping I will see the same, but even if it is just that there is no more damage going further I am already in a better place.


i haven't smoked in YEARS but that first year was the best.

I could walk from here to there without wanting to fall over.

breathing better was a bonus too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> You are like the real life "Charlie Harper"
> After years of drinking he finds out that his liver is still intact



lol I think that series is off TV now, isn't it?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Frightening, isn't it? I used to smoke 30 day. About a year after giving up I had an op and the surgeon said I didn't have "smoker's lungs". Had my lungs rejuvenated themselves after a year, or was I just lucky?



You are like the real life "Charlie Harper"


Hooked said:


> lol I think that series is off TV now, isn't it?



Channel 122 - comedy central 11 pm. Still love it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> You are like the real life "Charlie Harper"
> 
> 
> Channel 122 - comedy central 11 pm. Still love it.



Oh great, I'll have a look when I get around to switching my TV on, which I haven't done for over a month! And it's all eciggsa fault!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

